# 1936 Dayton



## facair55 (Jun 23, 2022)

Just for fun, I mounted a 3 HP Predator engine on a 1936 Huffman Dayton bicycle along with a 1941 Dayton spring fork, HD wheels, lights, and custom-made gas tank. Why would I do this? Although some bike enthusiasts would not have put a motor on this bike, I realized this bike frame gave me the best option for mounting an engine. This Huffman frame is called a camelback, so I had lots of room to mount the engine. If I want to change it back to its original state (i.e. motorless), I can because I did not alter or damage the frame. It’s a cool bike and fun to ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Did Gus make that decal?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice build! Singlebars are not known for their structural rigidity so keep an eye on those frame joints 🧐


----------



## facair55 (Jun 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Did Gus make that decal?



I designed the decal and Gus made them.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)

facair55 said:


> I designed the decal and Gus made them.



Nice!


----------



## facair55 (Jun 23, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice build! Singlebars are not known for their structural rigidity so keep an eye on those frame joints 🧐



Yes, I thought about that when I was building the bike. I will check it often.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2022)

I love it!
I’ll bet that thing is a blast to ride.
Nice job!


----------



## facair55 (Jun 23, 2022)

It's fun, with a coaster brake, I'm glad it's got a governor on the engine. 
Thanks for the nice comment


----------



## BigE (Jul 8, 2022)

Killer job Roger 👍 🇺🇸


----------

